

Mapped: The beaches where Lego washes up - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28582621

======
jacquesm
Every time I see this article come up in some form or another (this is the
fourth re-run or so) I am amazed at the durability of lego. I still have a
bunch of it from the 1960's (hand downs from one of my many uncles).

It still fits, is of the older formulation so faded a bit.

It also is nice to put into perspective the fact that if this stuff is indeed
this durable and the lego factories output as much of it as they do every year
that at some point there must be a natural equilibrium reached at which you
couldn't sell lego if your life depended on it because it will be everywhere.
I've never heard of someone tossing lego in a landfill, but I've seen it be
passed through over 3 generations and counting.

~~~
digi_owl
Not every piece is the same. If you check sites like bricklink you will find
that some shapes and colors are more highly valued than others. This because
they only showed up in a couple of sets within a limited time span, in essence
making them a limited commodity.

Btw, i found myself reminded of a two panel comic about plastic.

Panel 1: scientist in the 1960s: "yay, plastic lasts forever!"

Panel 2: scientist in the 2000: "crap, plastic lasts forever!"

------
italophil
The story gets so much better by the fact that most of the pieces have a
maritime or nautical theme.

~~~
treeform
Could it be conformation bias that maritime or nautical theme peaces are more
noticed or make for a better article?

~~~
moioci
If, say, they were transformers which could go from a boxy robot shape to a
more hydrodynamic form, then it might truly be conformation bias to see a
preponderance of the nautical forms on the beach.

------
sparkzilla
Surprised they don't mention the giant minifig that washes up on different
beaches across the world:
[http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20111025/WIRE/111029721](http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20111025/WIRE/111029721)

------
sssilver
Wouldn't it be amazing hidden advertisement if they were to do this on purpose
occasionally?

